# 1897? Columbia Rambler



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking for a set of original grips,tires,seat,trades,cash,or,?




















Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a similar G&J with 30" rims. Handsome bike.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 2, 2017)

What's the interesting Coaster / chain guide w/ drive side arm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2017)

That is the break arm. It should be on the lower leg, not the chain.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn you ended up with that one! LMK if you start thinking about selling it.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice bike.


----------



## Rambler (Apr 2, 2017)

Rambler was made by Gormully & Jeffery. Not sure why you mention Columbia in your post title? You clearly have a G&J Rambler there.

By the way, the coaster brake arm should be on the chain stay frame tube not on the actual chain.

There is a good chance the manufacture date tag might still be in the frame. Remove the seat post and look down inside the frame for a small slip of paper. If it's still in there it will provided the manufacture date.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice bike!


----------



## okozzy (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice specimen


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

WOW Keith! That bike is awesome!
LMK when its ridable.....


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 6, 2017)

Beautiful patina.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> View attachment 447159



AFAIK, G&J bars & grips are proprietary to their bikes.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Apr 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> AFAIK, G&J bars & grips are proprietary to their bikes.
> View attachment 447186[/QUOTEI
> I know the grips, not the easiest to find laying around!


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 6, 2017)

With a little lathe work, the grips are easy enough to make.


----------

